# Vftt



## montvm (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a quesiton about this VFTT forum site.  

I would like to register but when i try to it comes up saying that registration has been disabled by administrator.  

Does that mean that that they are no longer accepting new members??

I have sent a couple of emails but have not got a response.  Anyone know anything about this?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## SilentCal (Feb 24, 2007)

I believe that signing up on VFTT is now done on a referal basis. I am not sure how often new members are added nor how often the referals are looked at.


----------



## montvm (Feb 24, 2007)

*Referal eh?*

Ok that seems strange.  I wonder why, i'm sure that there must be a logical reason.  Ok just curious.

Thanks for the info


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 24, 2007)

SilentCal said:


> I believe that signing up on VFTT is now done on a referal basis. I am not sure how often new members are added nor how often the referals are looked at.


wow, elitist outdoor forums? i have followed trip reports for a while on VFTT but rarely use their forums. i am already registered, but if they are requiring referrals for membership, i may just avoid the site altogether.


----------



## MichaelJ (Feb 25, 2007)

VFTT is far from the only site out there that requires referrals. As far as I know, the referral is simply to ensure that human non-spammers are signing up. VFTT in particular had a ton of uncontrolled growth at one point and there were also people who got themselves banned for bad behavior and came back under different names.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 25, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> VFTT is far from the only site out there that requires referrals. As far as I know, the referral is simply to ensure that human non-spammers are signing up. VFTT in particular had a ton of uncontrolled growth at one point and there were also people who got themselves banned for bad behavior and came back under different names.


forum software can handle most spammer bots through a combination of "fill in the blank" letters and email confirmations. those occasional ones that get through are par for the course of running a forum and can be handled quickly by a small but responsive moderating team (like the great team here at AZ, cheers!). i have seen certain social networking sites require referrals, usually either to control growth or promote elitism, but i have never seen this heavy handed control implemented on a forum. it seems excessive. it isn't my forum, my community, or my money going into that web site though, so who am i to judge?


----------



## montvm (Feb 26, 2007)

*OK Please Simmer Down*

I did not entend this to  become a politcal topic, i was just asking the question to find out what was going on.  I have received an email from VFTT explaining what the process is.  Was not trying to start an argument about what their process is or how they control their forum, i was just looking for information about it.

Thanks for everryone's help

Mike


----------



## bruno (Mar 1, 2007)

one of the moderators is a real good guy. the owner of the site and the other moderator are very childish. they take hikin' way too seriously. my 2 cents.:argue: :argue: :argue: :argue:

and yeah the moderators here are purty cool!:flag:


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks bruno!


----------



## David Metsky (Mar 2, 2007)

VftT has had problems in the past with posters who didn't fit well with the spirit of the site.  Darren (the owner) decided to shut off new registrations as it was just a few folks that were causing most of the issues.  I never felt that they were bad people (well, not most of them) but they just didn't mesh with the vision Darren had for the site.  Over time, we've started taking new members that were referred by others.  The site has critical mass so it doesn't really require an influx of new blood, but I think the new members (and new forums) have kept things lively.

The easiest way to become a member there is to hike with another member (it's fairly easy to get in touch with folks) and then have one sponsor you via email to Darren.  He usually batches up the requests and adds people every few weeks.

While spamming could be an issue, it was never the reason for turning off unlimited registration.

 -dave- (moderator at VftT)


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> VftT has had problems in the past with posters who didn't fit well with the spirit of the site.  Darren (the owner) decided to shut off new registrations as it was just a few folks that were causing most of the issues.  I never felt that they were bad people (well, not most of them) but they just didn't mesh with the vision Darren had for the site.  Over time, we've started taking new members that were referred by others.  The site has critical mass so it doesn't really require an influx of new blood, but I think the new members (and new forums) have kept things lively.
> 
> The easiest way to become a member there is to hike with another member (it's fairly easy to get in touch with folks) and then have one sponsor you via email to Darren.  He usually batches up the requests and adds people every few weeks.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the insight, Dave. While I don't know the specifics of what went down, and Darren can certainly run his forum any way he wants, this approach seems totally elitist in nature to me. I could never envision not allowing beginner skiers to post here for example. But whatever. Any NE hikers that don't get the golden VFTT referral can certainly post here instead.


----------



## bruno (Mar 2, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> VftT has had problems in the past with posters who didn't fit well with the spirit of the site.  Darren (the owner) decided to shut off new registrations as it was just a few folks that were causing most of the issues.  I never felt that they were bad people (well, not most of them) but they just didn't mesh with the vision Darren had for the site.
> -dave- (moderator at VftT)



i'd kinda disagree with ya there dave! (and you know i like YOU! :beer: ), but the "owner" and the "other moderator" were (and probably still are), shall we say a bit humor-impaired. they absolutely hated what they called "hick tawk". made 'em absolutely nuts. bonkers even. i won't do it (cause it ain't appropriate) but duder! i got some real doozy nasty emails and messages from those two. uke: :roll: 

but again, brother metsky in his role as a moderator always was courteous and pretty fair. them other two though! whoa!!!!:idea:


----------



## bruno (Mar 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> Thanks for the insight, Dave. While I don't know the specifics of what went down, and Darren can certainly run his forum any way he wants, this approach seems totally elitist in nature to me. I could never envision not allowing beginner skiers to post here for example. But whatever. Any NE hikers that don't get the golden VFTT referral can certainly post here instead.



that's why this here site is heads and shoulders, HEADS n' SHOULDERS i say! over that other one. so for those of ya who got a hankerin' to hook up and be under the thumb of a coupla megalomaniacs, by all means beg one of 'em to go hikin' with ya. if they like ya or think you're cool enough, they MAY let ya in. meanwhile jus' stay tuned here where the moderators ain't scared of a little humor n' good times and the elitist li'l highschool cliquey thing ain't happenin'! :dunce: :beer:   

plus i don't think them other boys got any of my beloved li'l thingys!!:idea:


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 2, 2007)

Lol, Bruno, you're nuts


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 2, 2007)

I belong to both sights & after watching what happened on AMC's Mountain & Molehills (or this site's misc. thread when ....politics  - eek I said the word!.... was allowed, there is definitely evidence that things can get out of hand quickly.

At one point the AMC board was pretty active, not any more.  Was that because  they lost M&M or because things got so silly over there, people stopped going???  I cut back because it got to be too silly.  That's sad as AMC in the East is likely responsible for drawing the largest group of novices to the woods.  (as a group, more people likely start unaffiliated to any organization)   IMO, their members need the answers most on conditions, gear, boots, etc. from people with experience like Dave & many others. (I can't list them all & not forget at least one, but all the boards have at least a coule of people I'd call quite knowledgable.

As far as cliques go, it's hard to find any sight that does not have cliques.  There based on cars, gear, $$$, where you ski, hike, ride, what you ride, where you work, etc.  From what I see while the ski side of the house here does allow anyone to join, there are still cliques based on who skis where how many days, how many diamonds, glades, etc.  

Often times we refuse to admit we are part of a clique, when we are in the group, were just a circle of friends, to outsiders though, you often look like a clique.  The difference between friends & a clique can be seen as nothing than if  you are on the inside or outside of the circle. 

Rocks on Top has a fair amount of VFTT posters also (I'm not quoting) but it was started as a friendly Internet neighborhood for hikers not on VFTT, but they also require a referral & do keep some people out. 

Okay, enough ranting, I don't want to have to lock this thread to keep me from anymore ranting!  (I think it would be the first one, as far as I know I have not locked any yet....)


----------



## David Metsky (Mar 4, 2007)

I've gone around on this topic with many folks, and I'll just stay that web forums have their own personalities and styles.  You should find the ones that fit your personality and style best.  VftT is very successful at what it does and very compatible with its user base.  AZ is very successful at what it does and is very compatible with its user base.  Neither is, IMO, better or worse then the other, they are just different.

The key is to find where you fit in best, and/or modify your posting habits to conform to the norms on the sites you want to post on.

So, if anyone wants to join VftT, just send me a PM.

 -dave-


----------



## bruno (Mar 5, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> The key is to find where you fit in best, and/or modify your posting habits to conform to the norms on the sites you want to post on.
> -dave-



the problem dave is that why the heck should ya "modify your posting habits to conform"? ain't it all about freedom? i'm sorry dude, but on vftt if'n ya don't tow the party line or worse, try and have a little (non-obscene) fun, the other two guys go NUTS and send ya nasty and insultin' messages and emails and call ya "a problem child" and such. not you. you're the good cop. but those other two are impolite and megalomaniacs.uke: uke: :roll: 

in your heart you know i'm right.:flag: 

alpinezone mods let ol' bruno be bruno!!! :beer: 

let a thousand flowers bloom duder!;-)


----------



## David Metsky (Mar 5, 2007)

It's "toe the line", as in put your toes on the line and line up. 

No, it's not all about freedom, at least not on all forums.  Many of us like it like that.  Civil posting rules allows for better communications and information flow.  That's what VftT is set up for, and that's why the rules are as they are.  There are plenty of other forums on the web (like this fine forum) that are more laissez-faire then VftT.  If complete freedom of posting is what you desire, then just post there and don't worry about VftT.  Everyone's happy.

In my heart I know you're wrong, but we still get along.

 -dave-


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 5, 2007)

Trust me, their is a line here too.  Or to borrow a phrase we use around here, there is a box & it's possible here to be outside the box.   The box might be bigger than the VFTT box, it may be more flexible but it does have a limit.  The one thing we do have are many forums so if you want to rant & rave about anything, besides politics, you can go to the misc. forum.

I've been Online about 10 years first starting on VFTT & Outdoors (Dave & I are still the #1 & #2 posters on AMC's bbs & we rarely post there, at least not like we used to)  Mountains & Molehills was shut down because it got out of hand.  We stopped discussing politics here because it got out of hand.  

Personally, I don't care much for style if the content is good, so if you think that the Knife Edge on Katahdin is the best trail in the east because it's quite nice or because it F*&*g rocks (I don't care much for profanity espcially if every other word is F*&^ or S*&^)  as long as your on topic. 

I don't care to read here if you think K-Fed is an A$$ or what you think of Hillary, the Yankees, Red Sox, Scarlett J., Al Gore or Ann Coulter.  That's what the misc. forum is for - Except politics, that bridge has already been broken.


----------



## MarcHowes (Mar 5, 2007)

Say what you will about VFTT being elitist, I have made almost all my hiking friends through that site and I only joined in October (after the referral system was in place). I certainly can't complain! I get great Hiking trip report exposure there and if you dig a bit you can find lots of trail related information without even having to ask (usually someone else already asked  )


----------



## pedxing (Apr 13, 2007)

VFTT doesn't seem elitist to me.  I see it as a tool for a set of purposes.  It's managed to maximize its usefulness for those purposes.  It doesn't try to be all things to all people, not even all those who journey to Northeast peaks.  It's not my most visited site, but I find it very useful and for some questions its the first place I would go.

I think the big benefit for a board like VFTT of requiring referrals isn't that you keep certain people from joining, but that it enhances the link between a user name and a real person.   People can't create multiple identities and it's harder for someone expelled to create a new user name using a different ISP and return.

VFTT has no advertising and no member fees.  It's paid for out of pocket.  For me, this explains and justifies Darren's low tolerance for a lot of off topic material - humorous or not.  I admit that sometimes he seems pretty harsh.  Still, there are other places for humor and to enjoy all kinds of posts.  There is no reason for VFTT or any site to be all things to all people.  I wouldn't feel put down if the moderators of a site feel a post isn't appropriate for their site.


----------



## Jocko (Apr 18, 2007)

My account at VFTT was disabled. I have no idea why. They won't respond to my inquiries. Oh well.
So. I'm the new guy here.
Thanks for having me.


----------



## LongStep (Apr 19, 2007)

welcome im new myself. vftt has some good info but stinks when you want to chime in and cant register :sad: :sad:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome Jocko & LongStep BTW there are several people here who also post on VFTT & ROT. (Rocks On Top)


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 19, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Welcome Jocko & LongStep BTW there are several people here who also post on VFTT & ROT. (Rocks On Top)


And some who might be able to let you in vftt if you ask nicely and perform some initiation rituals.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes, as I said in PMs to folks already, contact me if you have any questions or requests about VftT.

 -dave-


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 25, 2007)

Jocko had a problem during his first registrations setup.  He's all set now at VftT.

 -dave-


----------



## Greg (Apr 25, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> Yes, as I said in PMs to folks already, contact me if you have any questions or requests about VftT.
> 
> -dave-





David Metsky said:


> Jocko had a problem during his first registrations setup.  He's all set now at VftT.
> 
> -dave-



I thought this approach was supposed to _relieve _work for the mods...? :lol: 

I still don't like the referral thing... :-?


----------

